# Taking of Trim off 10 gal



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I have an established 10 gal shrimp tank and i was wondering if it would be too dangerous to remove the trim while there was still water in it. I got the tank from king eds. Thanks again!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I broke mine when i was trying to do it, might not want to mess with a good thing. Also the glass will be sharp when the rim is removed, it won't be rounded and nice.


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Alright thanks for the help


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

mine actually came off easily, but another tank didnt, i broke the whole tank trying on another tank


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

How did you do it?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Take a heat gun and SLOWLY remove the plastic trim all around, heat it up so it's good and ready to be removed, if you pull to hard you'll crack the glass. The glass won't have a nice finish on it though, you'll be able to cut yourself on it in all likelihood.


----------

